# Amazon has a problem



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I've bought a few digital movies (documentaries) from Amazon. Fine. Bought my first series from Amazon recently -- currently popular _Leah Remini: Scientology and the Aftermath_. Amazon has a problem and they know it. Buy / pay for the series. Watch first three episodes. Get to episode 4 . . . PAY. I called. Waited a few days and called again. Still not fixed. It is a known problem. They're working on it. I don't want my $ back -- I want to watch what I paid for.

If you're interested in the series -- don't buy it now. I don't know if this is typical when buying a series. Makes me very wary of buying a series from Amazon again.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm happy to say that I've not had any problems Remotely like that with Amazon video. Thank goodness!


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

I haven't had problems watching series I've bought but on the Prime Videos I was watching through NYPD Blue and when I got to the 5th season they removed it.  The early seasons came back after a few months as paid videos but the season I was watching didn't.

That happened on Netflix once, too.  I was watching the series Hack and I was in the second season when they removed it.  I called and the support guy didn't know why but he checked and said it wasn't coming back.  It hasn't.

Barry


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Things do come and go on Amazon and Netflix.  HBO NOW told me movies they have come and go, but series will always be there.  Haven't checked that myself.


----------

